# Two MORE questions, visa-related



## palomalou (Jun 5, 2020)

1. The LETTER. For ERVisa, the things I have read say don’t don’t talk about culture, language, lifestyle. We CAN’T write about family in Italy, as we have none. So what HAVE people said? What are red flags reasons?
2. Has anyone info about this Smart Move Italy company? Experience with them?
Thanks!


----------



## corndog (Aug 25, 2020)

Would also like to hear some comments about Smart Move Italy. I paid for some docs through My Italian Family in February, which of course that was at the front end of the worst possible time, but I've sent a few messages and they won't respond. Definitely looking for someplace else that's hungry for business.


----------

